
Show HN: Everchat – Join a network of like-minded communities - erikfiala
https://everch.at
======
erikfiala
Hey, hackers!

I and my friend are working on a side project, that’s similar to reddit in the
core but will have different features built on top. It’s focused around
creating like-minded communities. Everchat
([https://everch.at](https://everch.at)) will be a place where you can send
encrypted text and voice messages, images, videos, files, and more, free from
any regulation.

Our mission is to secure, protect, and empower the Internet freedom, and the
freedom of speech in general, and our vision is to build the most secure group
messaging out there, but the time (and hopefully our future community) will
tell.

Right now, you can support us with subscribing to our Product Hunt Ship page
([https://producthunt.com/upcoming/everchat](https://producthunt.com/upcoming/everchat))
if you have a Product Hunt account, or reserve your user ID directly at
Everchat ([https://everch.at](https://everch.at)).

All feedback is welcome, and I’m hoping to open up some Internet freedom- or
content regulation-related discussion within the thread. :)

~~~
zzo38computer
I agree lets the Internet freedom and freedom of speech, although I think that
different protocols should be used, and in some cases it does not need to be
encrypted because the data is public for everyone. Private messages should be
encrypted, though. Instead of a web forum or mailing list, consider NNTP.
Instead of Discord or Matrix, consider IRC. For some kind of interactive
games, consider Telnet/SSH.

~~~
erikfiala
Very good point! In fact, the public channels won't be encrypted. Only the
private ones, but in a hybrid implementation of server-side fan out and end-
to-end encryption. The reason to do this is scalability. With this hybrid
approach, we can make encryption work even for channels with a lot of members.
It wouldn't be possible to make it work with end-to-end only. What do you
think about this? Thank you for the suggestions! We'll definitely look into it
:)

